# Best Location for GIK-242 Panels



## gye (Nov 18, 2009)

I recently picked up an used subwoofer and the seller was kind enough to throw in three GIK-242 panels into the deal.

Where would be the optimal location to place them in my room?

The room is 8 feet high, 20.5 feet long and 12 feet wide. The sides of the room are not really an option because I have a large opening on the left side and a sliding glass door and window on the right.










Here a picture before a couple of changes. I moved the lamp to the front right corner and put the MFW-15 where the lamp used to be. I also took the center channel out of the entertainment center and put it on the shelf that is attached to the back of the TV.










I also would like to invest further into bass traps. What are the options for bass traps in an asymetrical room?

TIA


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr. Floyd E. Toole the Harman researcher suggests putting them behind the primary seating area. He says the reflections from the front speakers can take away from the surround experience.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would recommend putting them as follows:

1 behind each front speaker on the front wall. 1 horizontal over the TV. This will help kill reflections from the surrounds that will mess with imaging as well as help with boundary effects.

I agree on the rear wall but would prefer to see something thicker to do double duty and help with bass cancellations off the rear wall.

Bryan


----------



## gye (Nov 18, 2009)

bpape said:


> I would recommend putting them as follows:
> 
> 1 behind each front speaker on the front wall. 1 horizontal over the TV. This will help kill reflections from the surrounds that will mess with imaging as well as help with boundary effects.
> 
> ...


Do the treatments in the rear wall have to be placed symetrically? If that's the case, I could only put something like a GIK-244 in that wall, like in this diagram.



















Or can I put two of them, even if it's not symetrical?

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

From the pic, it looks like 2 side by side would work with the first starting pretty much right at the door frame. The lower frequency wavelengths are so large that a 2 panel solution usually works better.

Bryan


----------



## gye (Nov 18, 2009)

bpape said:


> I would recommend putting them as follows:
> 
> 1 behind each front speaker on the front wall. 1 horizontal over the TV. This will help kill reflections from the surrounds that will mess with imaging as well as help with boundary effects.
> 
> .....


Like this? Too low, too high, just right?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's exactly right.

Bryan


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

gye said:


> Like this? Too low, too high, just right?


Well done!


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

They look good too. 
If you made a little diy project and framed them to match the veneer of the speakers or tv stand it would look incredible


----------

